# 2015 Calendar of Fiber Arts Festivals, Fairs and Special Events



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*If you know of any fiber events not listed, please list them here or PM me & I will get them on the list.*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*January *

January 9 -10, 2015	
Seguin, *TX	*
Yellow Rose Fiber Producers Fiesta	http://www.yellowrosefiberproducers.com/home.html

Jan. 29- Feb. 1, 2015
Oxford, *MS *
Oxford Fiber Festival
http://www.knit1oxford.com/events/20...arts-festival/

*February*

Jan. 29- Feb. 1, 2015
Oxford, *MS *
Oxford Fiber Festival
http://www.knit1oxford.com/events/20...arts-festival/

Feb 19-22, 2015
Santa Clara, *CA*
Stitches West
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/stitches

Feb 28 March 1
Longmont, *CO*
Alpaca Extravaganza
http://abanc.org/alpaca-extravaganza-post/

*March*

March 7 2015	
Holland, *MI	*
Weever's Shearing Day 

March 20 - 22, 2015	
Irving, *TX	*
DFW Fiberfest	
http://dfwfiberfest.org

March 28 - 29, 2015
Ann Arbor, *Michigan*
Fiber Expo
http://www.fiberexpo.com/page/page/4831882.htm

*April*

April 11, 2015 
Cedarville,*IL*
Stephenson CountyFiber Art Fair	
http://scfaf.webs.com/

April 18 & 19, 2015 
Saturday 10-5 & Sunday 10-3 
http://www.yarncon.com/
Yarncon
Chicago Journeymen Plumbers Union Hall 
1340 W Washington St., Chicago, *IL *60607

April 16 - 19, 2015	
Loveland, *CO*
Interweave Yarn Fest	
http://www.interweaveyarnfest.com

April 17-18, 2015
Townsend, *TN*
Smoky Mountain Fiber Arts Festival
http://townsendartisanguild.net/fiber-arts.shtml 

April 23 - 25, 2015	
Rapid City, *SD*
Black Hills Fiber Arts Fair	
http://www.blackhillsfiberartsfair.org/

April 23 - 26, 2015
Nashville *TN*
Stitches South
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/stitches

*May*

May 2-3, 2015
West Friendship, *MD*
The Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival
http://www.sheepandwool.org/

May 15 - 17, 2015	
Lake Elmo, *MN*
Shepherd's Harvest	
http://shepherdsharvestfestival.org/

May 15 - 16, 2015
Woodstock *IL*
McHenry County Fairgrounds
1st Annual Spring Fling 

May 16, 2015
Chillicothe, *IL	* (tentative)
Bishop Hill F.A.M.E. (Fiber Arts May Event)
Chillicothe Library (tentative)
http://bishophillfiberguild.org/annual-fame.html

May 21 - 23, 2015	
Albuquerque, *NM	*
Albuquerque Fiber Arts Fiesta	
http://www.fiberartsfiesta.org

*June*

June 13 - 14, 2015
Colfax, *IA*
11th Annual Iowa Sheep & Wool Festival 

June 11 & 14, 2015
Estes Park, *CO*
Estes Park Wool Market
http://www.visitestespark.com/events-calendar/special-events/wool-market/

June 19-21, 2015
Eugene, *OR*
Black Sheep Gathering
http://blacksheepgathering.org/

June 19-21, 2015
Rock Falls *IL*
MLF Homesteading Weekend 
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/weekend2015.html

*July*

July 24 - 26, 2015	
Sacramento, *NM*
28th SW Regional Spinners Retreat	http://myplacejewell.wikifoundry.com/page/Southwest+Regional+Spinners+Club+of+Las+Cruces

*August*

August 6-9, 2015
Schaumburg, *IL*
Stitches MidWest
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/stitches

August 8 - 9, 2015	
Fargo, *ND*
Rheault Farm Fiber Arts Fest	
http://www.fiberartsfest.com/

August 12 - 16, 2015	
Allegan, *MI	*
Michigan Fiber Festival	
http://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/pages/michigan-fiber-festival

August 15-16, 2015
Golden *CO*
The Golden Fine Arts Festival
http://www.goldenfineartsfestival.org/


Aug 30-31
Bethel *MO*
World Sheep & Fiber Arts Festival



*September*

Scottsbluff, *NE*
Scottsbluff Fiber Fair	
http://nebraskafiberfair.com/

September 11-13, 2015 (always the weekend after Labor Day)
Jefferson, *WI *(between Madison and Milwaukee)
Wisconsin Sheep & Wool Festival
http://www.wisconsinsheepandwoolfestival.com

September 12-13, 2105
Salida, *CO*
2015 Salida Fiber Festival
http://www.salidafiberfestival.org/


September 18 - 20, 2015	
Watertown, *SD* 
North Country Fiber Fair	
http://northcountryfiberfair.org/

September 25-27, 2015
Ogemaw County Fairgrounds, near West Branch, *Michigan*
Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool Festival
Sheep Shearing School on Friday
Open to the public on Saturday and Sunday
http://www.lambandwoolfestival.com/



September 26 - 27, 2015	
Moriarty, *NM*
Heart of New Mexico Fiber Gathering	http://heartofnmfibergathering.com/

September 26-17, 2015 (??)
Ridgway, *CO*
Ouray County Sneffels Fiber Festival
https://www.facebook.com/SneffelsFiberFestival/


*October*

October 3 - 4, 2015	
Taos, *NM	*
Taos Wool Festival	
http://taoswoolfestival.org/

*IL*
Bishop Hill Spin-In	
http://bishophillfiberguild.org/index.html

Oct 17-18, 2015
Rhinebeck, *NY*
New York State Sheep and Wool Festival
http://www.sheepandwool.com/


October 24 - 26, 2015
Ann Arbor, *Michigan*
Fiber Expo
http://www.fiberexpo.com/page/page/4831882.htm

*November*

November, 2015	
Boerne, *TX	*
Kid 'N Ewe and Lamas Too	
http://www.kidnewe.com/

November 1, 2015
WeFF (Weaving and Fiber Festival)
Torrance, *CA*
http://www.schg.org/index.php/festival

*December*



Knitters Upcoming Events

Fiber Folks of SW MO Fiber Events & Shopping


----------



## SunshineOaks (Aug 6, 2013)

October 29th-November 1st
NC
Southeastern Animal Fiber Fest
http://saffsite.org
Classes, shopping, animals....


----------

